# In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names?



## Rockstar11 (Feb 24, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kung fu TV series what were their names?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
Please help me out....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
i used to see those series but i don,t know their names does anyone know who can tell me i will be really thankfull...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

bump... 
kisi ko to pata hoga


----------



## Ravirdv (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

yea even i used to watch that but i don't remember it's name


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

bump..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/06a.gif


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

If I am right, it was "BLOOD STAINED INTRIGUE". I remember watching it.

Home TV was my favourite then. The No-ads-channel full of amusing videos and serials. But it disappeared suddenly. There was a magic show in it, where a anchor came with a hand-animated doll type thing. Then there was this shekhar suman show called Kabhi Idhar-Kabhi Udhar, etc..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gifwooooooooooooooooow 
thanks a lot lucky_star *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif great work..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif

"The Blood-Stained Intrigue" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif (story of red and blue swords)


*b.imagehost.org/0153/ss.jpg




*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmajjHPXmmM&feature=related

*www.dailymotion.com/video/x2o56z_thankiemmadao01p1_shortfilms


and more series..

"Legend Of The Condor Heroes"

*b.imagehost.org/t/0151/scondor1.jpg

LEGEND OF THE CONDOR HERO #1
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=alqZ16ceqs8

LEGEND OF THE CONDOR HERO #2
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=2bgM1Ad4GEI

"Land of the Condors"
*d.imagehost.org/t/0338/ce16a3c4fc65d5c038db4927.jpg
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wql5eO2o_oE&feature=related

"Brothers under the skin"
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYX_i7IbcEw


"The other side of the horizon"
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNiNptSXYww

"Zu Mountain Saga"
*d.imagehost.org/t/0607/zu22.jpg
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqi7e1RBSxU

"The Hunter's Prey"
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=mjMgS5ViJIA&feature=related

brings backs my childhood memories.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
i was crazy about this series, we saw it in hindi.. HOMETV where'd you go? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gifI miss you so much..
wish some one can upload it in hindi. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

You did a complete youtube search of it?  Will try to download some of these today night.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

youtube mein to sirf theme song video hi hai...

dailymotion mein "The Blood-Stained Intrigue"  full series hai... i will post all the links later....


----------



## yati (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

wow mera fav drama bachpan ki yaaad dilaa di nycc 

plz mujhe chahye shuru se aakhirrr tak sare episode hindi mai plzzz

rocky aap kab post karenge me wait karing plz jaldi post karo


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

yep woh kung fu ki series woh homeTV ki channel.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif

hi
welcome to the Digit forum... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif.

mere paas videos ke link hai... but woh sab chinese version hai....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
hindi mein episode nahi hai.....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif


----------



## confused!! (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

i dont remeber the series name but i do remember some of the  kungfu types like "Zahreela Kungfu","Paschimi Tamancha","Sheetal Chandra Vidya"...really missing those


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

^^^ 
hmmm yep yahich woh serials hai.... 


"Sheetal Chandra Vidhya" "Dahekti Suraj Vidhya"  = "The other side of the horizon"
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNiNptSXYww


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

Koi lauta de woh beete hue din...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



confused!! said:


> Koi lauta de woh beete hue din...


----------



## juggler (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

ya i used to love those series a lot


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

please join orkut community kungfu series, Hometv
*www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=25180202


----------



## rayne (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

hmmm... i'd might use this thread aswell...

I'm hunting for a series.. which used to air every sunday around 10am (cant remember properly) before 1989 or so. It featured futuristic warriors and their adventures.. the warriors wear silver jumpsuits and helmets with dark red (biege) visors, and the suit has a 'star trek-ish' or eagle symbol near their hearts. They could teleport between dimensions and transport from space station to the land, by putting their fist over the symbol on their suits and recite a command or something.. and another mode of transportation/teleportation is a portal with 5 bays all arranged in circle facing each other's back and 2 panels on either side of pods to place their hand on them to scan/identify.

thats what i can recollect at the most.. and yes, to make this clear, this series was aired even before DD started airing Jungle Book Series. To be precise i remember that it being aired when DD aired foriegn series primetime (1983-1990) during the time of streethawk, knight rider, and japanese animes ..

does any "older" members here remember the name of the futuristic show?


----------



## confused!! (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

was it sigma???


----------



## rayne (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

Sorry i cant remember the names 
and i couldnt even find any detailed info/clips on "sigma" except for that its name was "Space City Sigma".

do you have any clips or caps of that series? afaik i thought that was foriegn series, as the gfx were awesome (at that time) and it isnt Star Trek either


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

Is this the same one in which they used to play Enigma theme during the titles?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



ajayritik said:


> Is this the same one in which they used to play Enigma theme during the titles?



no,
Himgiri ka veer (Flying Fox Of Snowy Mountain ) on Zee TV.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KMXvnRfgLw


----------



## sunny155 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

Hello Guys, Mujhe yaad hai woh din jab mai school se aake 6 bajne ka wait karta tha Home TV me Kung fu series dekhene ke liye.
English wali links to hai par hindi dub wali nahi mil rahi hai.

Sabse Pehle "Zu Mountain Saga" air hota tha aur next day 12 PM repeat broadcast hota tha.

Mujhe kuch naam yaad hai-

Zu Mountain Saga
Do Bhai (Brothers under the skin)
Legend of Condor
Blood Strained Intrigue
The Dark Side of the Horizon

Pls do reply if anybody found links sinch March 2008.


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

Yea even I remember Zu Mountain Saga... It was awesome series


----------



## theKonqueror (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

I remember some hindi dubbing on Zee back in those days, called "Himgiri Ka Weer".

Funny old days...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



sunny155 said:


> Hello Guys, Mujhe yaad hai woh din jab mai school se aake 6 bajne ka wait karta tha Home TV me Kung fu series dekhene ke liye.
> English wali links to hai par hindi dub wali nahi mil rahi hai.
> 
> Sabse Pehle "Zu Mountain Saga" air hota tha aur next day 12 PM repeat broadcast hota tha.
> ...



woow great..  blood stained intrigue sabse best thi... 

but abhitak koi hindi dub version nahi mila....


----------



## jamsus (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



Rockstar11 said:


> ^^^
> hmmm yep yahich woh serials hai....
> 
> 
> ...




Sheetal Chandra Vidhya, Brothers Under The Skin naam ke serial mein thi.
Muze thik se yaad hai, woh meri favorite serial thi aur uska ending kafi sad tha.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



jamsus said:


> Sheetal Chandra Vidhya, Brothers Under The Skin naam ke serial mein thi.
> Muze thik se yaad hai, woh meri favorite serial thi aur uska ending kafi sad tha.




nahi..... 
Sheetal Chandra Vidhya "The other side of the horizon" mein hi thi.. mujhe bhi theek se yaad hai..
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNiNptSXYww

hero "chingwang" dahekti suraj vidhya sikhta hai..  aur villain "A-bai" Sheetal Chandra Vidhya...
bhooto ki basti wali ye series thi......
yes ending bahot sad tha...


----------



## jamsus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



Rockstar11 said:


> nahi.....
> Sheetal Chandra Vidhya "The other side of the horizon" mein hi thi.. mujhe bhi theek se yaad hai..
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNiNptSXYww
> 
> ...




Mai sirf "The Zu mountain saga" aur "Brothers under the Skin" dekhta tha.
Haa aur kuch episode "The blood stained intrigue" ke bhi dekhe hai.
Lekin fir bhi muzhe surely lagta hai ke "Shital Chandra Vidya" "Brothers under the Skin"mein hi thi.
Kyonki maine in teen serials ke alava koi aur serial nahi dekhi hai aur fir bhi muzhe agar "Shital Chandra Vidya" yeh naam maloom hai to yeh technic in teen serials me se hi kisi ek serial mei hogi.


----------



## Partymonger (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

Have any of you found the links to any of these serials in hindi??
Even english??
Please post over here..I was a big big fan of this series..
Had watched like crazy..

Please find the links..im also searching, but have my exams around the corner, so cant put full effort....

But post the links here,,or just tell if you got them..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



jamsus said:


> Mai sirf "The Zu mountain saga" aur "Brothers under the Skin" dekhta tha.
> Haa aur kuch episode "The blood stained intrigue" ke bhi dekhe hai.
> Lekin fir bhi muzhe surely lagta hai ke "Shital Chandra Vidya" "Brothers under the Skin"mein hi thi.
> Kyonki maine in teen serials ke alava koi aur serial nahi dekhi hai aur fir bhi muzhe agar "Shital Chandra Vidya" yeh naam maloom hai to yeh technic in teen serials me se hi kisi ek serial mei hogi.




nahi yaar..... shital chandra vidya.. "the other side of the horizon" mein hi thi.. im 100% sure......  



Partymonger said:


> Have any of you found the links to any of these serials in hindi??
> Even english??
> Please post over here..I was a big big fan of this series..
> Had watched like crazy..
> ...



khoj jaari hai.. lekin abhi tak hindi dubbed version nahi mila.... aur english version nahi mil sakta.. kabhi ye series ki english dubbing nahi hui aur subtitles bhi nahi hai....

sirf HOME TV ne hindi dub... kiya tha.. 

anyways.. kisi ko ROCKY aur AADAMKHOR yaad hai ? Zu mountain saga..

*d.imagehost.org/t/0583/zumountain.jpg


----------



## Partymonger (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

*in.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=EC41E63CB8882CF2
Full zu mountain saga in chinese..

yes i remember..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

yes i know youtube pe hai.. lekin sab chinese version mein hai....


----------



## yadavbose (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



Rockstar11 said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kung fu TV series what were their names?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
> Please help me out....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
> i used to see those series but i don,t know their names does anyone know who can tell me i will be really thankfull...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


 
yes, the names are zu mountain saga. brothers under the skin, blood stain intrigue, the land of condors, the legend of condors etc etc  and  i even know the website where they play the entire chinese serials. the site is this, they play all episode but in chines language. not yet found the hindi version if u do let me know
phimexpress.net/detail,5887,don_giap_ky_binh_-_*brothers*_*under_the_skin*.html - 40k -


----------



## yati (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



Rockstar11 said:


> yep woh kung fu ki series woh homeTV ki channel.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif
> 
> hi
> welcome to the Digit forum... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif.
> ...


thnxxxxx rock chinese ka kia karon rock khalon 

sab tv walon se kaho naa mujhe hindi mai chahye


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*


----------



## akankshacharms (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

hey i was jst surfing net.
n got to know that there r too who are mad enough about those serials..
i used to watch the zu mountain saza.n the channel suddenly disappeared.
i really wanna have it's videos.so did u guys got it in hindi
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Rockstar11 said:


> yes i know youtube pe hai.. lekin sab chinese version mein hai....


 

hey i know it's too late to ask u. bt jst tell me the link of the serial the zu mountain saza...
have u got it in hindi.......


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



akankshacharms said:


> hey i was jst surfing net.
> n got to know that there r too who are mad enough about those serials..
> i used to watch the zu mountain saza.n the channel suddenly disappeared.
> i really wanna have it's videos.so did u guys got it in hindi
> ...



nope 
hindi version nahi mila...


----------



## mysterious1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

Yes I loved all the kungfu series on home tv and have been searching for so long. 
What happened to HomeTv where did it disappear? I just loved watching the series.


----------



## Infamous123 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



jamsus said:


> Mai sirf "The Zu mountain saga" aur "Brothers under the Skin" dekhta tha.
> Haa aur kuch episode "The blood stained intrigue" ke bhi dekhe hai.
> Lekin fir bhi muzhe surely lagta hai ke "Shital Chandra Vidya" "Brothers under the Skin"mein hi thi.
> Kyonki maine in teen serials ke alava koi aur serial nahi dekhi hai aur fir bhi muzhe agar "Shital Chandra Vidya" yeh naam maloom hai to yeh technic in teen serials me se hi kisi ek serial mei hogi.



sheetal chandra vidya aur dahakati surya vidia "Other side of horizon " meinhi thi,
mo-yang-bai dahakati surya vidya janta tha and ching wang sheetal chandra vidya .

gosh i still remeber these things


----------



## Infamous123 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

last time when i did search about "zoo mountain saga" i did nt find any thing
but there are many who are Fans of "Rocky" and "inglam"..
but i like aadamkhor


----------



## Infamous123 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

last time when i did search about "zoo mountain saga" i did nt find any thing
but there are many who are Fans of "Rocky" and "inglam"..
but i like aadamkhor


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

^^ great 

The Zu mountain saga 

*h.imagehost.org/0889/aadamkhor.jpg
"ek baar shaitan to hamesha shaitan"
aadamkhor rocks


----------



## Infamous123 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

can i have the link rockstar from where u are picking  up these images

and like u said ek baar shaitan to hamesha shaitan


----------



## bakjinmo (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

if u love these series then do join orkut community- Kungfu series, Hometv


----------



## rayne (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*



rayne said:


> the warriors wear silver jumpsuits and helmets with dark red (biege) visors, and the suit has a 'star trek-ish' or eagle symbol near their hearts. They could teleport between dimensions and transport from space station to the land, by putting their fist over the symbol on their suits and recite a command or something.. and another mode of transportation/teleportation is a portal with 5 bays all arranged in circle facing each other's back and 2 panels on either side of pods to place their hand on them to scan/identify.



This might be Star Trek as the latest movie sports the same teleporter as I described above in it. after watching Star Trek, I'm beginning to think if that really was Star Trek all along..

p.s.: sorry for the bump.


----------



## nitinsinghania (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

Hey, I used to watch those kung-fu serials too on "Home TV". I would love to exchange make acquaintance with more people who used like those kung-fu serials.
Have a good day.


----------



## Kopout (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: In 1997-98, indian channel "HOME TV" aired kungfu tv series what were their names*

Thanks guys didnt knew about there names. brings back memory good old days when there was something worth watching on tele. 

one of the main attraction on these series are the women they are very beautiful. one of them was very pretty cant remember which show it was, but was sure in love with her  

anyway found very good link for Zu mountain saga.

*www.dadesiforum.com/Zu-Mountain-Saga-t24643895.html&pid=2308557&mode=threaded#entry2308557


----------

